# Does your anxiety cause this...



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have not had a panic attack in years, but I do from time to time (during high stress) get anxiety before I go to bed. What happens is that I will start to fall asleep and then I get this urge to get up and walk.....anxiety. It can last all night....like tonight, or it can last a couple of hours. Anyone else experience this?????


----------

